# Morning Glories Blooming



## Rebbetzin (Aug 29, 2012)

Today the Morning Glories were so pretty! 







I have a few different kinds and colors, I am waiting for the bright pink ones to bloom. 
They are daughter seeds from a neigbor who got them while a young bride in Greece 
during WWII. They make me happy to see them come back each year.


----------



## Alice Acres (Aug 29, 2012)

It is a really good morning glory year!

I love the traditional blue the best, but this year I have the striped ones. They are just like the ones in your lower right photo. 
Mine are growing along a section of split rail fence as you pull in our driveway.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Sep 1, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> It is a really good morning glory year!
> 
> I love the traditional blue the best, but this year I have the striped ones. They are just like the ones in your lower right photo.
> Mine are growing along a section of split rail fence as you pull in our driveway.
> ...


Wow!! Those look great!! I have one small vine of the striped ones. I hope to get some seed from it.


----------

